# Help! I'm catching a fever. Doc says it's truck.



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm looking. DWs on board. Need some help. Suggestions and opinions accepted as long as no one tries to sell me a Titan.










I like the GMC Yukon XL with the 6.0 liter engine and the 4.1 diff. Based on my experience with the GMC Sierra I'm sure I'll like this vehicle. It will have plenty of towing capacity and wheebase for my 26RS.

Problem is, it costs a small fortune.









Being the cost concious (Cheap) shy person that I am, I am also considering the Dodge Durango with the 5.9 liter Hemi and the 3.92 Diff. It would have plenty of towing capacity but might be a little short in the wheelbase arena based on our friends thumbrule. It'd be about 15" short with the Durango's 119" wheelbase.

Wheel Base Rule of Thumb
A tow vehicle should have a minimum wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. i.e., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base, a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc. However, when you get into the larger, full size tow vehicles, such as Surburban's, F-150's, Ram Trucks, etc. this rule relaxes, as these types of vehicles (if properly set up) are capable of towing much larger trailers than this rule would suggest. 

Do you have any experince with the Durango? How do you like it? How does it tow? Is it a reliable vehicle?

Do you have the Yukon XL? Is there any reason to stay away from that one?

Looking forward to your help.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If I was in your shoes looking at new TV's, I'd be looking 3/4 ton. I think you might be disappointed going from what you have now to a shorter wheelbase 1/2 ton vehicle. There's quite a difference pulling with a 3/4 ton truck versus a 1/2 ton. The stiffer suspension and overall heavier duty components make for a more comfortable and stable tow.

I haven't heard much about the new Durango, Trailer Life gave it a pretty good review, but what do they give a bad one?







I talked to a guy in a campground last season who had a hemi in his 3/4 ton dodge pulling a 5ver and really liked it.

Something used perhaps? 3/4 ton subs turn up here and there, that's what I'll be looking for when the time comes for us. I'm cheap too









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Mike, I have a half ton Avalanche, which is basically a 'burb with a pickup box. I'll be looking at 2500HD's and 3500's when the fever finally stops going away.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I tow with a Denali 6l engine and just love it. I really like the self levelling suspension.

Neighbour has a Durango and pulls a 28' Terry. I talk to him and he sayas it is a nice Truck however the Terry is a bit much for it. He tows now with his full size van.

Good luck with the fever. Vern, I think you need to spray again









Thor


----------



## Tootster (Aug 28, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> I'm looking. DWs on board. Need some help. Suggestions and opinions accepted as long as no one tries to sell me a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an 03 (bought a leftover in 04 at a great price) Yukon XL and have no problems pulling a 05 28RSS. It has the 5.3 and the 4.1 dif. It did drop into low a few time while going up into the Blue Ridge mountains, but I figured that was to be expected. We all love the truck. Put in an aftermarket T.V. system ( w/headphone) and it is great for traveling. I suggest you wait for your price and go with it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

After doing the Truck & Camper Dance I really encourage you to think well down the road. If you think you may want to get a larger camper then now is the time. I don't know how the Durangos are doing on gas, last time I spoke with an owner that was his one huge complaint, that the Durgango had very poor mileage compared to other rigs.

My Av, on average since I've been tracking is getting 12MPG







Thus one reason I am getting a Diesel now.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

We have a 03 Durango 5.9 ltr 3.92 AWD and absolutely love the vehicle. I only wish it would get better gas mileage although nobody buys an SUV for the gas mileage. We get on average about 13 mpg regularly and around 9-10 towing. I've never had any problems with sway or uncontrolability. We had a 99 Durango with a 5.2 ltr and it really limited the size trailer we could tow without going over my "safety margin". The only problem I can see about getting a 3/4 ton is unless you are only going to use it to tow with, it make for a rougher ride as a commuter vehicle. I plan on getting a 3/4 ton later down the line so we can maybe upgrade to a 5er or something like that but for now, we'll drive the Durango until the wheels fall off or it blows up which ever comes first.









My late grandfather (he was one of the 'original auto body men') used to say the Durango was just a poor mans Cadillac.









Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

OK. Here's what I'm hearing so far:

Go for the 3/4 ton. That was my initial intention and I like that idea. That will rule out the Durango. Does the Denali come in 3/4 ton?

Go for a diesel. Good idea. I know I'll like the mileage better. Question, Does Ford or GM make a diesel SUV? I really want to get an SUV for general family purposes. It will work better than a pickup.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

Wait just a second....

Nothing wrong with the 3/4 ton! But the cheaper option with the same 6.0 engine and transmission is what I would go for. The 1500 Yukon XL. The only differance is the 2500 has leaf springs, larger brakes, load range E tires, and bigger price tag.
I have an 03 Yukon XL with the 5.3 and have pulled our friends 26RS in the mountains of Alaska with out to much touble. We have a 21RS and have no problems towing.
I installed air springs in the rear of my Yukon, gives 1000lbs of support, not that it needs it, but it does help a bunch with the bouncing of all the ice heaves up here.
I've had 6.0 trucks pass me going up some of these mountains with bigger trailers, so the power is plenty.








As for the Durango... Go to dodge truck world and look around. I know the first runs of the hemi had lots of issues. I think they got it fixed now.
As for Diesels, 05 is suppose to be the last year for the Exursion and is the only SUV with a diesel. But rumor has it the Suburban is suppose to come out with a diesel in late 05 or early 06.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

j1mfrog said:


> Suggestions and opinions accepted as long as no one tries to sell me a Titan.


No comment.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> Need some help. Suggestions and opinions accepted as long as no one tries to sell me a Titan.


hmmmm should I .....shouldn't I ...

okay ditto to Jolly

"No Comment"


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ram 1500, Quad cab with 5.7L Hemi and 3.92 rear end. The 04's are going cheap right now and it is all the truck you will need untill Outback makes a bigger trailer.

Happy Camping.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

My ears perked...did somebody say "Hemi"??? Swoon...


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

I had the fever and now own a 2004 Yukon XL with internal seating for 9. Had to upgrade with a 10" DVD player for the kids, with a converter mounted under the center passenger seat and the outlet is on the wall behind the drivers seat. Just pulled the 26' RS 700 miles over the "Grapevine". I never slowed below 50 going over the hills. Then headed from the I-5 to Hollister and another hill or two. More grade here, but kept it no less than 45. I Love my Yukon and the way it handled the trip so far. I may put a stabilizer on it just to assist some of the sway, but it was not bad either. Go for the Yukon.....

Thanks......


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm Cured.

See my new signature. Got a great deal on a used one. Can't wait to tow with it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> My ears perked...did somebody say "Hemi"??? Swoon...


I hear them too... usually as I pass them LOL



j1mfrog said:


> I'm Cured.
> 
> See my new signature. Got a great deal on a used one. Can't wait to tow with it.


Congrats on the new rig, probably saved a few bucks too!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

<<I hear them too... usually as I pass them LOL<<

Yea! Hemi-Shmemi.








Hey...is there any dirt on my back bumper?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> <<I hear them too... usually as I pass them LOL<<
> 
> Yea! Hemi-Shmemi.
> 
> ...


I can't see, if you pass me though I can check LOL.. oh wait that's not gonna happen !!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, you guys need a hobby!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What some guys won't do just to up their already enormous post counters.....how am I ever supposed to catch up?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

j1mfrog,

Congrats on the new Burb!







I, too, upgraded to the 2500 and really like the way it tows. I have the 8.1L engine, though. Even without the TT, it rides smoothly. Plenty of room, too.

Happy camping! action 
Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I liked all the new trucks. I had a hard time deciding which one to pick.

When I drove the NISSAN, it felt so FUN to drive. It was built specifically to beat the BIG 3 in interior room, power, and everything. The HEMI weighs in about the same with 10 more HP, but the torque is a little less I think.

The reason I poke fun at the HEMI is...
Those drivers seem to have the biggest problem with the NISSAN TITAN. The HEMI and the ENDURANCE engine is much the same. The heads on the NISSAN are hemispherical as well. Technically, it's a hemi too. The TITAN has an aluminum block, which makes it lighter in weight, and usually faster in speed.

I liked the idea of having a half ton truck that could drag around weights equal to a 3/4 ton truck, and the fact that NISSAN came up with so many innovative ideas to make the truck bed so much more useful than the BIG 3. (Utilitrac system, side storage compartment, factory sprayed bed liner, tailgate lights, etc. Most of these features are not available on the others.

I sure had fun driving all the trucks, and would have bought any of them. I needed versatility, because the truck is my primary vehicle to drive. I only tow when going camping...which is not nearly ENOUGH! It had to be comfortable, and useful for everything else I do. NISSAN beat the rest in that niche. (take a look at the TITAN UTILI-TRAC system. NISSAN figured out that people use their trucks for more than hauling dirt and 2x4's around!)

It's fun to see all the new features each manufacturer is coming up with. I really like the idea of the FORD TOW COMMAND. Why, after all these years of people buying aftermarket brake controllers, did someone finally figure out that option!??

I think they are finally listening to their customers...and that's a good thing.

Thumbs up to all the trucks!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well said Pete, in the end what matters to me is how it pulls my camper and gets my family around.

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
How cold does Winter get over there? Do you have to do the anti freeze thing too?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

He, he, he. How cold does it get there Y?

Sometimes it even gets below freezing here.

In Washington you do the anti-freeze thing no matter where you are. It usually isn't cold for long stretches IN SEATTLE and on THE GREEN SIDE of the State but it can get COLD







in Eastern Washington where Y hails from. Last year they had some long stretches of nasty cold and some significant s--- pile up.

My parents live in E. Wa. (Spokane) and they had a pretty cold winter. Of course, nothing like Minot.

Sorry Y, couldn't resist the jab. I miss the s--- to tell the truth. Cold mornings with clear blue sky - Big Sky - I don't see unless we are travelling. Grey and cold and humid







is what we get. I wish we were this far on the OTHER side of the solstice!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's just above freezing at nights here, I am going to take the camper to the dealer to do the winterizing. They have a $26 special for winterizing and I'll have them pack the wheel bearings too. I found a crack in the fiberglass just to the bottom right of the rear slide. Its about 5" long now, I'm a tad bit concerned since I don't see how it could have formed unless the rear is getting twisted about while driving.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> I found a crack in the fiberglass just to the bottom right of the rear slide. Its about 5" long now, I'm a tad bit concerned since I don't see how it could have formed unless the rear is getting twisted about while driving.
> [snapback]18556[/snapback]​


Are you sure another tree didn't attack you?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Pete, I wish that was the case this one is in a very odd spot.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let us know how you make out.....I'm definately going to keep on eye on mine for something similar.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-
Suppose it hints at insufficient wall support under the slide? I guess I'm not sure what to make of it. I guess you could fire off a letter to Keystone to see if they've seen this before.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Y-Guy,

That crack looks pretty serious. Looks like you'd better go over to the 5'er topic in the Men's Forum and join in. You might be a candidate for a new 5'er.









Regards, Glenn
P.S. I think you might have an adequate truck for a 5'er already.


----------

